#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тхеравада >  > > >  >  >  Джхана

## Zom

Джхана - важнейшая составляющая буддийской практики. Это последний, восьмой фактор Благородного Восьмеричного Пути. Работа по достижению джханы трудна: она требует сильной веры, тщательного изучения проповедей Будды, интенсивного очищения ума, высоконравственного образа жизни. В Нагара Сутте приводится красивая и яркая аналогия, с помощью которой Будда сравнивает эту работу с выстраиванием прочной и мощной военной крепости, у которой должен быть крепкий фундамент, многочисленные орудия, сильные войска, глубокий ров и высокие стены. Ознакомиться с текстом сутты можно здесь:

http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...a-sutta-sv.htm


В этой же теме буду время от времени публиковать и другие факты о джханах.

----------

Al Tolstykh (03.12.2010), AlekseyE (04.12.2010), Ittosai (03.12.2010), Joy (03.12.2010), Pema Sonam (03.12.2010), Алексей Е (03.12.2010), Балдинг (25.08.2021), Жека (08.02.2013), Кайто Накамура (08.02.2013), Лери (09.02.2013), Маркион (08.02.2013), Нея (06.12.2010), Ринчен Намгьял (28.11.2011), Федор Ф (03.12.2010), Читтадхаммо (03.12.2010)

----------


## До

Вот 182 способа пребывать в джхане:
http://www.mahindarama.com/e-tipitak...ya/an1-382.htm




> 556. If he develops the mental faculty of mindfulness for the fraction of a second, it is said *he abides in jhana*. Has done his duties by the Teacher, and eats the country's alms food without a debt. If he makes much of that, it would be more gainful.

----------

AlexТ (07.12.2010), Денис Евгеньев (06.12.2010)

----------


## Zom

В этих способах образное пребывание джханы, а не подлинное -)

Например там же, в этом длиннющем списке:
"Если он развивает такое качество как вера (саддха) - даже пусть на долю секунды - то сказано что он пребывает в джхане".
Но это не означает, что если человек хотя бы чуть-чуть взращивает веру в Будду, то сразу попадает в джхану -)

В суттах есть и другие подобные "списки сравнения", где слово берётся образно, а не в прямом смысле.
Например в Дхаммападе:




> Я называю брахманом того, для кого не существует ни этого берега, ни того берега, ни этого и того вместе, кто бесстрашен и свободен от привязанностей. 
> 
> Я называю брахманом того, кто размышляет, свободен от страстей, спокоен, кто делает свое дело, преодолевает желания, кто достиг высшего блага. 
> 
> Я называю брахманом того, кто не совершил зла ни телом, ни словом, ни мыслью – кто сдерживает себя в трех вещах. 
> 
> Я называю брахманом того, кто, не будучи виноватым, сносит упреки, наказания, заточение, у кого терпение сила, а сила – войско. 
> 
> Я называю брахманом того просветленного, который устранил препятствия и разорвал ремень, плеть и цепь с уздой.


Так и в этих списках о джхане.

----------

Нея (06.12.2010)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> В этих способах образное пребывание джханы, а не подлинное -)
> 
> Например там же, в этом длиннющем списке:
> "Если он развивает такое качество как вера (саддха) - даже пусть на долю секунды - то сказано что он пребывает в джхане".
> Но это не означает, что если человек хотя бы чуть-чуть взращивает веру в Будду, то сразу попадает в джхану -)


Ну почему хотя бы чуть-чуть? у дхамм нет меры, они мгновенны. На мгновение развил веру, мгновение и пребывает в дхъяне. Вполне логично.
Кстати, предсказания имени и обстоятельств рождения будущего Будды тоже можно понимать, как _образные_. Почему Вы один фрагмент ПК понимаете буквально, а другой--образно?

----------


## Zom

> Ну почему хотя бы чуть-чуть? у дхамм нет меры, они мгновенны. На мгновение развил веру, мгновение и пребывает в дхъяне. Вполне логично.


При том, что даже если брать в рассчёт подход абхидхаммы, то "мгновение веры" можно и без джханы вполне себе уместить в эту последовательность мгновенности потока сознания. Зачем плодить лишние сущности? Можно например ведь сказать и что Господь бог помогает нам в каждом акте познания и вообще много чего напридумывать. Вопрос - зачем такие гипотезы выстраивать.




> Кстати, предсказания имени и обстоятельств рождения будущего Будды тоже можно понимать, как образные. Почему Вы один фрагмент ПК понимаете буквально, а другой--образно?


При том, что когда вы читаете Канон целиком - (а не фрагментарно, вырывая куски) всё это становится видным. Например в Нагара сутте вполне видно, что джхану обрести очень сложно - этот процесс подобен выстраиванию прочной крепости. В других суттах также говорится в пользу того, что джхана это не просто какой-то микромиг сознания, который вот так влёгкую каждый может достичь. По крайней мере когда мы говорим о джхане именно в том смысле, который вкладывается в неё Буддой при объяснении важности и значимости этого феномена. 

А насчёт обстоятельств и имён - это вряд ли. Особенно имён.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> При том, что даже если брать в рассчёт подход абхидхаммы, то "мгновение веры" можно и без джханы вполне себе уместить в эту последовательность мгновенности потока сознания. Зачем плодить лишние сущности? Можно например ведь сказать и что Господь бог помогает нам в каждом акте познания и вообще много чего напридумывать. Вопрос - зачем такие гипотезы выстраивать.


Ответ: затем, чтобы не привязываться к представлению о постепенности развития дхъяны, что может привести к "откладыванию" этого состояния.




> При том, что когда вы читаете Канон целиком - (а не фрагментарно, вырывая куски) всё это становится видным. Например в Нагара сутте вполне видно, что джхану обрести очень сложно - этот процесс подобен выстраиванию прочной крепости. В других суттах также говорится в пользу того, что джхана это не просто какой-то микромиг сознания, который вот так влёгкую каждый может достичь.





> "In the same way, monks, when a disciple of the noble ones is endowed with seven true qualities (saddhamma) and can obtain *at will — without difficulty, without trouble* — the four jhanas, heightened mental states that provide a pleasant abiding in the here-&-now, he is said to be a disciple of the noble ones who can't be undone by Mara, can't be undone by the Evil One.


В Нагаре повторяется: последователь входит в дхъяну по своей воле, без затруднений,--когда он одарен семью истинными качествами. Вроде ничего о крайней трудности или медленности вхождения не сказано. Качества, естественно, развиваются постепенно, с этим не спорю.

Это я нарочно так буквально понимаю сутры, чтоб Вам приятно было ))

----------


## Zom

> Ответ: затем, чтобы не привязываться к представлению о постепенности развития дхъяны, что может привести к "откладыванию" этого состояния.


"Откладывание" этого состояния может произойти тогда, когда вы не следуете указаниям Будды, а выстраиваете какие-то свои собственные теории о "мгновенных достижениях" и "ненадобности изучения". Я уже много на это указывал, и такой неправильный подход  хорошо видно и на этом форуме и вообще среди западных буддистов - что многие так называемые "практики" берутся за Благородный Восьмеричный Путь не с той стороны, с которой следовало бы. Они практикуют "випассаны и джханы", полагая что предварительные этапы им уже не нужно развивать, или что они сами как-нить разовьются - главное побольше "сидеть в медитации". Это всё равно что изучать высшую математику во 2 классе начальной школы, с надеждой, что когда-нить вы что-нить из всего этого поймёте.




> Качества, естественно, развиваются постепенно, с этим не спорю.


Вот о том и речь. Аналогия с постройкой крепости Буддой выбрана неслучайно. Не шалаш надо построить, а прочную крепость, на прочном фундаменте.

----------

Федор Ф (06.12.2010)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Я уже много на это указывал, и такой неправильный подход  хорошо видно и на этом форуме и вообще среди западных буддистов - что многие так называемые "практики" берутся за Благородный Восьмеричный Путь не с той стороны, с которой следовало бы. Они практикуют "випассаны и джханы", полагая что предварительные этапы им уже не нужно развивать, или что они сами как-нить разовьются - главное побольше "сидеть в медитации". Это всё равно что изучать высшую математику во 2 классе начальной школы, с надеждой, что когда-нить вы что-нить из всего этого поймёте.


Торопятся эти товарищи, понимают дхъяну, как конечную цель практики. Типично для западного менталитета. А восточные товарищи ударяются в другую крайность: предварительные практики, предварительные практики, предварительные... а праджня с дхъяной как-нибудь потом, в других жизнях ))

----------


## Zom

> предварительные практики, предварительные практики, предварительные... а праджня с дхъяной как-нибудь потом, в других жизнях ))


По мне подход "восточных товарищей" более результативный и правильный. По крайней мере они действительно подходят к Пути с правильной стороны, а во-вторых, взращивают прочную веру в Три Драгоценности, что обеспечит им достижение просветления в ближайшие жизни. Тогда как иной подход может быть довольно плачевным - человек, не имея веры, на голом энтузиазме пытается "пробиться" куда-то на высших ступенях, естественно, у него ничего не получается, проходит какое-то время, он разочаровывается и уходит из буддизма вообще, или же перестаёт воспринимать буддизм серьёзно, как практическую систему, которая действительно способна принести такие плоды как самапатти и ниббана. Неспроста в Нагара сутте Будда сравнивает развитие веры с заложением прочного фундамента. Вера очень сильно понадобится, потому что достичь плодов очень непросто - за быстро это не делается, и когда прогресс перестаёт быть видным (что частенько и случается), человек, не имея веры, бросает практику как бесперспективное дело (мол много лет прилагал усилия, проверял, но ничё не вышло, а значит всё это ерунда).

----------

Ittosai (06.12.2010), Кайто Накамура (08.02.2013), Наталья (09.02.2013), Ринчен Намгьял (28.11.2011), Читтадхаммо (06.12.2010)

----------


## Вантус

Поскольку все остальные уместные темы закрыты, напишу тут свои речения. Проанализировав некоторое количество текстов ваджраяны, я не нашел в них ничего, кроме все тех же дхьян, причем методы живо перекликаются с тем списком из 182. Если отбросить баснословные рассказы про чудеса и приключения, которые, видимо, частично имеют основу в тех же дхьянах, а частично - в корысти тибетских феодалов-теократов, то не останется ничего, чего бы не было в палийском каноне, или не следовало бы из него. Даже разные специфические методы особо не отделяются от палийского канона, просто специфические объекты для своеобразных личностей, не более того.
Если ни у кого нет возражений, то можно обсудить тут конкретные параллели.

----------


## AlexТ

> Вот 182 способа пребывать в джхане:
> http://www.mahindarama.com/e-tipitak...ya/an1-382.htm



Все 9 состояний (_4 джхан, 4 аруппа + прекращение_) могут длится секунду. Например



> 385.If the bhikkhu could raise his mind to the fourth jhana for the fraction of a second...
> 
> 441. If he develops to overcome all perceptions of nothingness and abide in the sphere of neither perception nor non-perception, for the fraction of a second,...
> 
> 442. If he develops to overcome the sphere of neither perception-nor non-perception and abide in the cessation of perceptions and feelings, for the fraction of a second...



Может быть Сарипутта достиг прекращение которое длилось секунду, когда он обмахивал веером Будду. Иначе  получается нестычка между МН111 и МН74 суттой.

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....074.than.html
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....111.than.html

----------

Кайто Накамура (20.05.2017)

----------


## AlexТ

Вообще сутты вот что говорят:


Mудрость (_pa&#241;&#241;ā_) полностью вырывает загрязнения.

Джханы это просто "_легкое пребывание здесь и сейчас_". - MN 8

Самадхи это не суть Дхаммы. - SN22.88 (6) Assaji

Moнах может достич 4 джханы и все равно будет соблазнен чувствеными удовольствиями и станет мирянином. - AN 6.60







> Whatever streams there are in the world: their blocking is mindfulness, mindfulness is their restraint — I tell you with discernment they're finally stopped.
> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit...5.01.than.html
> 
> "It may be, Cunda, that some monk, detached from sense-objects, detached from unsalutary ideas, enters into the first absorption that is born of detachment, accompanied by thought-conception and discursive thinking, and filled with rapture and joy, and he then might think: 'I am abiding in effacement.' But in the Noble One's discipline it is not these [attainments] that are called 'effacement'; in the Noble One's discipline they are called 'abidings in ease here and now
> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....008.nypo.html

----------

Денис Евгеньев (07.12.2010), Кайто Накамура (20.05.2017), Шуньшунь (20.11.2018)

----------


## Джигме

> Все 9 состояний (_4 джхан, 4 аруппа + прекращение_) могут длится секунду. Например
> 
> 
> 
> Может быть Сарипутта достиг прекращение которое длилось секунду, когда он обмахивал веером Будду. Иначе  получается нестычка между МН111 и МН74 суттой.
> 
> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....074.than.html
> http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....111.than.html




Вы именно секунду имеете в виду а не мгновение?

----------


## Zom

> Moнах может достич 4 джханы и все равно будет соблазнен чувствеными удовольствиями и станет мирянином. - AN 6.60


Нет, такого быть не может.
Вы наверное имеете в виду где сутту, где монах расстригся после достижения 4 джхан, подумав что всё уже достиг что надо, но потом сразу же постригся опять и стал архатом.




> Mудрость (pa&#241;&#241;ā) полностью вырывает загрязнения.
> Джханы это просто "легкое пребывание здесь и сейчас". - MN 8
> Самадхи это не суть Дхаммы. - SN22.88 (6) Assaji


И при этом же нужно отметить, что опять-таки сутты говорят, что уничтожить даже нижние 5 пут, привязывающих к сансаре, невозможно без джхан, подобно тому как невозможно проникнуть к сердцевине дерева, минуя кору и оболонь (МН 64). Вот почему каждый анагамин имеет совершенное сосредоточение, не говоря уж об архате.

Джхана также сравнивается с осью в колеснице освобождения.

----------


## Джигме

> Нет, такого быть не может.
> Вы наверное имеете в виду где сутту, где монах расстригся после достижения 4 джхан, подумав что всё уже достиг что надо, но потом сразу же постригся опять и стал архатом.



В Тхераваде такое возможно после растрига снова принять монашество?

Девадата тоже вроде 4-й джаны достиг, однако...

----------


## Zom

В Каноне, если не ошибаюсь, есть случай что человек становился таковым 7 раз - то становился, то расстригался. Одним словом - можно.

Насчёт Девадатты - информацию в студию -) Откуда вы это взяли? Какие-то психические силы у него были, но чтобы 4 джхана - такого не слышал. Но в любом случае мы говорим о джхане в контексте Благородного Восьмеричного Пути, где она достигается и используется совместно с Правильным Взглядами. А когда это так - то достижение джханы фактически гарантирует не-возвращение.

У Девадатты не был полностью развит фактор Правильных Взглядов (хотя, наверное, до определённой степени был). То есть даже на путь вступления в поток (самый низший уровень арьев) он не смог взойти.

----------

Джигме (08.12.2010)

----------


## AlexТ

> Нет, такого быть не может.
> Вы наверное имеете в виду где сутту, где монах расстригся после достижения 4 джхан, подумав что всё уже достиг что надо, но потом сразу же постригся опять и стал архатом.


Насколько я понимаю сутта АН6.60, то она говорит что Джхана может временно подавлять чувственое желание и другие 4 помехи. Джхана не уничтожает загрязнения, а поэтому если тот человек после джханы что то увидел то он может быть соблазнен чувствеными удовольствиями. Сутта внизу поста.






> И при этом же нужно отметить, что опять-таки сутты говорят, что уничтожить даже нижние 5 пут, привязывающих к сансаре, невозможно без джхан, подобно тому как невозможно проникнуть к сердцевине дерева, минуя кору и оболонь (МН 64). Вот почему каждый анагамин имеет совершенное сосредоточение, не говоря уж об архате.


a) Это джхана может быть во время маггапхала, а не мирская джхана.
б) Что в МН64 важно это инсайт после джханы, а не сама джхана по себе. 

Некоторые аскеты были очень умелы в джханах, и Будда учил их развитию инсайт используя их умения.  Но в конечном счете, инсайт важен а не способность к концентрации до степени "пень в лесу".






> Here, friend, a certain person secluded from sensual desires ... re ... attains to the first higher state of mind. Thinking I am the gainer of the first higher state of mind he mixes up with the bhikkhus, ... re ... he would give up the holy life and come to the low life.
> 
> Like huge rain drops falling on the four crossroads, would make the mud to disappear and someone saying,. now these crossroads would not be muddy any more. Is it correctly said? No, venerable sir. There is a possibility that it would be made muddy by people passing by, or when cattle and other four-footed pass by, or by the blowing of the hot wind or with snot it would be made muddy again. In like manner, a certain person secluded from sensual desires ... re ... attains to the first higher state of mind. Thinking I am the gainer of the first higher state of mind he mixes up with the bhikkhus, ... re ... he would give up the holy life and come to the low life.
> 
> Here, friend, a certain person overcoming thoughts and discursive thoughts ... re ... attains to the second higher state of mind. Thinking I am the gainer of the second higher state of mind he mixes up with the bhikkhus, ... re ... he would give up the holy life and come to the low life.
> 
> Like a huge flat land close to a village or hamlet, in which the heavy rain has made the stones and pebbles to disappear and someone saying,&#245;ow this flat land would not be with stones and pebbles any more. Is it correctly said? No, venerable sir. There is a possibility that people should come to drink in this flat land and cattle and other four-footed should come to drink in it, or by the blowing of the hot wind or with snot it would be with stone and pebbles again. In like manner, a certain person secluded from sensual desires ... re ... attains to the second higher state of mind. Thinking I am the gainer of the second higher state of mind he mixes up with the bhikkhus, ... re ... he would give up the holy life and come to the low life.
> 
> Again, a certain person with equanimity to joy and detachment ... re ... attains to the third higher state of mind. Thinking I am the gainer of the third higher state of mind he mixes up with the bhikkhus, ... re ... he would give up the holy life and come to the low life.
> ...

----------


## Zom

> a) Это джхана может быть во время маггапхала, а не мирская джхана.


В суттах нет "мирской" и "немирской" джханы. Там только одна.




> Что в МН64 важно это инсайт после джханы, а не сама джхана по себе.


Всё важно. И то и другое и третье. Но то - что джхана необходимейший элемент - это факт.

----------


## AlexТ

Джхана может длиться короткое время, и в момент маггапхала она присутствует.

----------


## Zom

Возможно.

----------


## AlexТ

В АН 5.26  числятся 5 способов для достижения Архатства.

4 (_слушание, учение других, повторение, размышление Дхаммы_) из 5 не являются тем что сегодня подразумевается под медитацией.


Я не согласен с учением некоторых учителей которые учать "_не думайте! Не читайте сутты! Станьте как камень_".

Будда разкритиковал учение "_глаз не видит, ухо неслышит_" Брахмана Парасиви в МН152 .





> 6. Vimuttāyatanasuttaṃ - The sphere of the releases
> 
> 003.06. Bhikkhus, these five are the sphere of the releases, in which spheres when the bhikkhu dwells diligent to dispel, either the not released mind is released, or the unexhausted desires get exhausted or the noble end of unpleasantness not yet attained is attained. What five? Here, bhikkhus, the Teacher or else a certain eminent co-associate in the holy life, teaches the bhikkhu. Then he gradually understands the meanings and experiences the Teaching. When understanding the meanings and experiencing the Teaching delight arises, to the delighted joy arises Of one with a joyful mind the body appeases. The appeased body experiences pleasantness. The mind of one who experiences pleasantness comes to one point. Bhikkhus, this is the first of the five releases, in which spheres when the bhikkhu dwells diligent to dispel, either the not released mind is released, or the unexhausted desires get exhausted or the noble end of unpleasantness not yet attained is attained.
> 
> Again, bhikkhus, neither the Teacher nor an eminent co-associate in the holy life teaches. Yet the bhikkhu preaches others in detail the Teaching that he had heard and mastered When he preaches others in detail the Teaching that he had heard and mastered he realizes the meaning and experiences the Teaching and delight arises, to the delighted joy arises Of one with a joyful mind the body appeases. The appeased body experiences pleasantness. The mind of one who experiences pleasantness comes to one point. Bhikkhus, this is the second of the five releases, in which spheres when the bhikkhu dwells diligent to dispel, either the not released mind is released, or the unexhausted desires get exhausted or the noble end of unpleasantness not yet attained is attained.
> 
> Again, bhikkhus, neither the Teacher nor an eminent co-associate in the holy life teaches him. He does not preach others in detail the Teaching that he had heard and mastered.
> 
> Yet he recites in detail, the Teaching that he had heard and mastered and realizing the meanings and experiencin g the Teaching delight arises, to the delighted joy arises Of one with a joyful mind the body appeases. The appeased body experiences pleasantness. The mind of one who experiences pleasantness comes to one point. Bhikkhus, this is the third of the five releases, in which sphere when the bhikkhu dwells diligent to dispel, either the not released mind is released, or the unexhausted desires get exhausted or the noble end of unpleasantness not yet attained is attained.
> ...

----------


## Zom

> В АН 5.26 числятся 5 способов для достижения Архатства.


Не пять способов, а пять _ситуаций_, в которых достижимо архатство (и не только архатство, но и другие уровни пробуждения - если взглянуть на разные сутты). Важно то, что невозможно достичь уровня анагамина и архата, минуя джхану.

----------


## AlexТ

> Не пять способов, а пять _ситуаций_, в которых достижимо архатство (и не только архатство, но и другие уровни пробуждения - если взглянуть на разные сутты). Важно то, что невозможно достичь уровня анагамина и архата, минуя джхану.


И та джхана может случится в процессе тех ситуаций. Концентрация должна быть концентрацией понимания, а не просто любая концентрация (снайперы имеет ее много, но они не просветленые). Способность отключать 5 органов чувств, тоже сама по себе ничего не значит. Мы все входим в сон каждую ночь и 5 органов чувств временно отключаются. Можно напичкатся транквилизаторами и тоже получить кайф. Это тоже к Буддийскому просветлению не ведет.

----------


## Zom

Я не говорю о любой концентрации. Будда же достаточно внятно описывает что такое джхана - когда тело переполняют восторг, счастье, ум однонаправлен и т.д.

----------


## Джигме

> Насчёт Девадатты - информацию в студию -) Откуда вы это взяли? Какие-то психические силы у него были, но чтобы 4 джхана - такого не слышал. Но в любом случае мы говорим о джхане в контексте Благородного Восьмеричного Пути, где она достигается и используется совместно с Правильным Взглядами. А когда это так - то достижение джханы фактически гарантирует не-возвращение.
> 
> У Девадатты не был полностью развит фактор Правильных Взглядов (хотя, наверное, до определённой степени был). То есть даже на путь вступления в поток (самый низший уровень арьев) он не смог взойти.


Честно не помню. Кажется на каком то тхераводинском сайте. Писалось что достиг 4 дхьяны и обрел многие сиддхи и возомнил что стал равным Будде. Мог в землю уходить, телепортироваться, летать и многое другое. Эти сиддхи и использовал для привлечения  к себе учеников, в том числе из общины Будды.

----------


## Zom

Насчёт получения некоторых сверхспособностей - да, такое я тоже читал.

----------


## Maria Mironova

Focused and Fearless
A Meditator’s Guide to States of Deep Joy, Calm and Clarity
By Shaila Catherine 

http://www.imsb.org/teachings/ff/index.php

я сейчас зачитываюсь этой книгой... она написана практикующей мирянкой, которая к тому же психолог и писатель... ооочень увлекательное содержание и отличный слог! copyright на книгу принадлежит wisdom publications... вот и не знаю как быть с ее дальнейшим распространением...

----------

PampKin Head (08.02.2013)

----------


## Zom

Есть у меня эта книга - не сказал бы что впечатлился, к тому же автор, увы, не очень хорошо понимает суть буддизма.

----------


## Maria Mironova

> Есть у меня эта книга - не сказал бы что впечатлился, к тому же автор, увы, не очень хорошо понимает суть буддизма.


 :Big Grin:  сколько людей столько и мнений...
этот же автор написала книгу про випассану. практикующий, мой друг, который ее корректировал, говорит, что книга получилась фантастичная ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## Alexeiy

> к тому же автор, увы, не очень хорошо понимает суть буддизма.


Что именно вам показалось неправильным?

----------

Аминадав (11.02.2011)

----------


## Zom

Да я уже сейчас толком не помню - читал давненько. Из того, что запомнилось - это то что арупа-джханы объяснялись как некие вредные состояния, а ниродха-самапатти как нечто вообще неправильное и мол Будда на самом деле шутил про то что всё это ведёт к просветлению _(ну или как-то так)_. Ну и випассана, как щас припоминаю, там крайне очень мутно объяснялась.

----------

Alexeiy (11.02.2011)

----------


## Zom

МН 31 называет джхану "сверхчеловеческим феноменом" (уттари манусса дхамма).

http://studies.worldtipitaka.org/tipitaka/9M/4/4.1


(Будда задаёт вопрос о достижении сверхчеловеческого феномена, на что Ануруддха отвечает, что да, есть такое достижение, и далее описывает вхождение в 1 джхану и далее по джханам)

----------

Нея (16.02.2011), Федор Ф (15.02.2011)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

Ну так что получается что если получаешь от практики сильный кайф и больше ничего не надо, то это значит что первая джхана где-то неподалёку? Так?  :Smilie:

----------


## Жека

> По мне подход "восточных товарищей" более результативный и правильный. По крайней мере они действительно подходят к Пути с правильной стороны, а во-вторых, взращивают прочную веру в Три Драгоценности, что обеспечит им достижение просветления в ближайшие жизни. Тогда как иной подход может быть довольно плачевным - человек, не имея веры, на голом энтузиазме пытается "пробиться" куда-то на высших ступенях, естественно, у него ничего не получается, проходит какое-то время, он разочаровывается и уходит из буддизма вообще, или же перестаёт воспринимать буддизм серьёзно, как практическую систему, которая действительно способна принести такие плоды как самапатти и ниббана. Неспроста в Нагара сутте Будда сравнивает развитие веры с заложением прочного фундамента. Вера очень сильно понадобится, потому что достичь плодов очень непросто - за быстро это не делается, и когда прогресс перестаёт быть видным (что частенько и случается), человек, не имея веры, бросает практику как бесперспективное дело (мол много лет прилагал усилия, проверял, но ничё не вышло, а значит всё это ерунда).


Я недавно услышала такую вещь, что главной пред-Дхаммовой практикой должна быть даже не нравственность, а прощение. Сначала человек должен простить сам себя за то зло, что он умудрился натворить в этой жизни. Потом - других. Потом - попросить прощения у других ( если они уже умерли - съездить на могилу или место кремации). 
Огромная проблема с Практикой будет у тех, кто обидел одного из ариев. Если вы оскорбили Сотапанну, вы никогда не вступите в Поток пока он вас не простит. 
Другое оскорбление - оскорбление Дхаммы, отвергание слов Будды, какого- то из аспектов Пути, насмешки над чем- то и так далее. 
В сингальском чантинге есть такие строки ( произносятся в полном поклоне): Буддо (Дхаммо, Сангхо) я калисо досо - Буддо (Дхаммо, Сангхо) камату там мамам. Если я сделал зло Будде, Дхамме или Сангхе - пусть они простят меня!
Практика прощения является необходимой практикой перед началом медитации и принятием Прибежища. Об этом почти никто не говорит, к сожалению, и во время глубоких ретритов такое порой начинает всплывать и мучать...

----------

Богдан Б (08.02.2013), Топпер- (08.02.2013), Федор Ф (08.02.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Нет, такого быть не может.
> Вы наверное имеете в виду где сутту, где монах расстригся после достижения 4 джхан, подумав что всё уже достиг что надо, но потом сразу же постригся опять и стал архатом.
> 
> 
> 
> И при этом же нужно отметить, что опять-таки сутты говорят, что уничтожить даже нижние 5 пут, привязывающих к сансаре, невозможно без джхан, подобно тому как невозможно проникнуть к сердцевине дерева, минуя кору и оболонь (МН 64). Вот почему каждый анагамин имеет совершенное сосредоточение, не говоря уж об архате.
> 
> Джхана также сравнивается с осью в колеснице освобождения.


Не совсем так. В АН Ананда говорит о том, что есть три способа Освобождения: через випассану, саматху или через випассану и саматху сразу. Не все достигали дьян, но верно то, что даже арии, не достигшие дьян, имели высокий уровень самадхи.

----------

Федор Ф (08.02.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Ну так что получается что если получаешь от практики сильный кайф и больше ничего не надо, то это значит что первая джхана где-то неподалёку? Так?


Это означает, что практика еще даже не началась.
(С): "Когда ко мне приходят йогины, рассказывающие, ах, как мне сладко медитируется, восторг, мой ум прекрасно сконцентрирован, я осознаю каждый объект, который возникает в бхаване..." - я молчу и ничего не говорю, потому что человек даже не приступил к бхаване.
А вот когда мне говорят: " Я больше не могу... Ум все время убегает... В ногах боль... Я не могу сосредоточиться даже на одну минуту... Хочу уехать домой..." - вот этот йогин на правильном пути. Правду говорит. 
Если ваши нивараны (омрачения) ушли на две минуты - вы получите час спокойствия. Если на пять - несколько часов спокойствия. Даже пара минут такого состояния это величайшее достижение. "

----------

Zom (08.02.2013), Богдан Б (08.02.2013), Топпер- (08.02.2013), Федор Ф (08.02.2013)

----------


## Балабуст

> Это означает, что практика еще даже не началась.
> (С): "Когда ко мне приходят йогины, рассказывающие, ах, как мне сладко медитируется, восторг, мой ум прекрасно сконцентрирован, я осознаю каждый объект, который возникает в бхаване..." - я молчу и ничего не говорю, потому что человек даже не приступил к бхаване.
> А вот когда мне говорят: " Я больше не могу... Ум все время убегает... В ногах боль... Я не могу сосредоточиться даже на одну минуту... Хочу уехать домой..." - вот этот йогин на правильном пути. Правду говорит. 
> Если ваши нивараны (омрачения) ушли на две минуты - вы получите час спокойствия. Если на пять - несколько часов спокойствия. Даже пара минут такого состояния это величайшее достижение. "


\
есть сутта Если вы практикуете джхану хотябы на мгновение щелчка пальца,то это приносит огромные плоды.

----------

Жека (08.02.2013), Топпер- (08.02.2013)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Это означает, что практика еще даже не началась.
> (С): "Когда ко мне приходят йогины, рассказывающие, ах, как мне сладко медитируется, восторг, мой ум прекрасно сконцентрирован, я осознаю каждый объект, который возникает в бхаване..." - я молчу и ничего не говорю, потому что человек даже не приступил к бхаване.
> А вот когда мне говорят: " Я больше не могу... Ум все время убегает... В ногах боль... Я не могу сосредоточиться даже на одну минуту... Хочу уехать домой..." - вот этот йогин на правильном пути. Правду говорит. 
> Если ваши нивараны (омрачения) ушли на две минуты - вы получите час спокойствия. Если на пять - несколько часов спокойствия. Даже пара минут такого состояния это величайшее достижение. "


Я про медитацию не говорил вообще-то  :Smilie:  Я спрашиваю о кайфе по ходу практики но без медитации  :Smilie:  В тех Суттах которые я читал, первая джхана описывается кратко, и вот откровенно говоря я сам себе домысливаю, .. что может у меня первая джхана где-то недалеко  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Такая мысль приходит порой, ... не сказал бы что сильно волнует этот момент, но вот посещает идея, да )))

----------


## Zom

> Не совсем так. В АН Ананда говорит о том, что есть три способа Освобождения: через випассану, саматху или через випассану и саматху сразу. Не все достигали дьян, но верно то, что даже арии, не достигшие дьян, имели высокий уровень самадхи.


Наоборот как раз. Для нижних двух уровней, очевидно, джхана не нужна. Для высших двух обязательна.
Насчёт обязательности джханы - это даже не сомневайтесь. МН 64 нужно выучить наизусть - архиполезная сутта в этом плане.

Существует путь, Ананда, дорога к отбрасыванию *пяти* нижних оков. *Не может быть такого*, чтобы кто-либо, не пройдя этим путём, этой дорогой, мог бы знать или видеть или отбросить пять нижних оков. Подобно тому, как у могучего дерева есть сердцевина, и не может быть такого, чтобы кто-либо смог вырезать сердцевину, не разрезав кору и оболонь - то точно также, существует путь, дорога к отбрасыванию пяти нижних оков, и не может быть такого, чтобы кто-либо, не пройдя этим путём, этой дорогой, мог бы знать или видеть или отбросить пять нижних оков.

И каков, Ананда, путь, дорога к отбрасыванию пяти нижних оков? Вот с оставлением объектов привязанности, с оставлением неблагих состояний [ума], с полным устранением телесной вялости, в достаточной мере оставив чувственные удовольствия, оставив неумелые качества - монах входит и пребывает в первой джхане: восторг и счастье, рождённые [этим] оставлением сопровождаются направлением ума [на объект медитации] и удержанием ума [на этом объекте].

И какими бы здесь не существовали форма, чувство, восприятие, формации, сознание - он видит все эти состояния непостоянными, видит их как страдание, как недуг, как опухоль, как шип, как бедствие, как несчастье, как чужое, как распадающееся, как пустое, как безличное. Он отводит ум от этих состояний и направляет его к бессмертному элементу: «Это покой, это наивысшее: прекращение всех формаций, оставление всех привязанностей, уничтожение жажды, беспристрастность, прекращение, ниббана». Продолжая так делать, он достигает [полного] уничтожения загрязнений [ума]. Но если он не достигает [полного] уничтожения загрязнений ума, то из-за этой страсти к Дхамме, из-за этой восторженности в Дхамме, с уничтожением пяти нижних оков он становится тем, кто спонтанно переродится [в Чистых Обителях] и, никогда более не возвращаясь из того мира [обратно в этот мир], обретёт там окончательную ниббану. Таков путь, дорога к отбрасыванию пяти нижних оков. 




> В тех Суттах которые я читал, первая джхана описывается кратко, и вот откровенно говоря я сам себе домысливаю, .. что может у меня первая джхана где-то недалеко


Очень просто можно проверить. Во-первых, вы не должны слышать звуки, если это первая джхана. Во-вторых, очевидно, у вас не должно быть мыслей - даже малейших. В-третьих, у вас должно целиком и полностью исчезнуть даже мелчайшая телесная боль и дискомфорт. Скорей всего, если розовые очки не надевать - то быстро выяснится, что хотя бы как минимум что-то одно из этого отсутствует -)

----------

Богдан Б (08.02.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Я про медитацию не говорил вообще-то  Я спрашиваю о кайфе по ходу практики но без медитации  В тех Суттах которые я читал, первая джхана описывается кратко, и вот откровенно говоря я сам себе домысливаю, .. что может у меня первая джхана где-то недалеко  Такая мысль приходит порой, ... не сказал бы что сильно волнует этот момент, но вот посещает идея, да )))


Скорее всего - далеко. Даже первая дхана - это очень непросто. 
Попробуйте маленький тест: вы можете отследить хотя бы сто циклов вдоха выдоха вообще не отвлекаясь?

----------


## Жека

А как же пресловутый Бахия? Или вот здесь - не сказано о необходимости дьяны.

Досточтимый Ананда сказал:
– Друзья, каждый раз, когда кто-то объявляет в моем присутствии о достижении архатства,  – будь то монах или монахиня, – все они достигают этого с помощью того или иного из четырех путей. Каких именно четырех?
Бывает, что монах развивает видение-как-есть (випассана) после успокоения (саматха). По мере того, как он развивает видение-как-есть после успокоения, рождается путь. Он идет по этому пути, развивает его, придерживается его. И когда он идет по этому пути, развивая его и придерживаясь его, – его пороки отбрасываются, его скрытые склонности устраняются.
Кроме того, бывает, что монах развивает успокоение после видения-как-есть. По мере того, как он развивает успокоение после видения-как-есть, рождается путь. Он идет по этому пути … его пороки отбрасываются, его скрытые склонности устраняются.
Кроме того, бывает, что монах согласованно развивает успокоение и видение-как-есть. По мере того, как он согласованно развивает успокоение и видение-как-есть, рождается путь. Он идет по этому пути … его пороки отбрасываются, его скрытые склонности устраняются.
Кроме того, бывает, что неугомонность по отношению к Дхамме (Комм.: пороки видения-как-есть) в уме монаха находится вполне под контролем. Приходит время, когда его ум становится внутренне устойчивым, успокаивается, объединяется и сосредоточивается. В нем рождается путь. Он идет по этому пути … его пороки отбрасываются, его скрытые склонности устраняются.
Каждый раз, когда кто-то объявляет в моем присутствии о достижении архатства,  – будь то монах или монахиня, – все они достигают этого с помощью того или иного из этих путей.

----------

Дмитрий С (08.02.2013)

----------


## Zom

> А как же пресловутый Бахия? Или когда дост. Ананда объясняет пути к архатству?


Ну не думаете же вы, что Бахия вот так - был бомжом и вдруг без причин стал святым за 1 секунду? -)




> Каждый раз, когда кто-то объявляет в моем присутствии о достижении архатства, – будь то монах или монахиня, – все они достигают этого с помощью того или иного из этих путей.


В этой сутте нигде не сказано, что джхана не нужна. А випассана-саматха - это просто аспекты медитации. Либо больше рассмотрения, либо больше успокоения. Короче, балансировка 7 факторов просветления: http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Glo...en_factors.htm (первая табличка об этом, по сути)

----------

Богдан Б (08.02.2013), Федор Ф (08.02.2013)

----------


## Жека

> Ну не думаете же вы, что Бахия вот так - был бомжом и вдруг без причин стал святым за 1 секунду? -)
> 
> 
> 
> В этой сутте нигде не сказано, что джхана не нужна. А випассана-саматха - это просто аспекты медитации. Либо больше рассмотрения, либо больше успокоения. Короче, балансировка 7 факторов просветления: http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Glo...en_factors.htm (первая табличка об этом, по сути)


Нет, но нигде не говорится о том, что Бахия развивал дьяны.
Баланс - да, но вот здесь такая тема, что если мы возьмем Пять Основ Пути ( Саддха, вирия, сати, самадхи и пання), то как раз дьян там нет, а в СН Будда говорит о том, что если Основы придут в баланс - Знание Пути будет достигнуто. 
И дьян там нет, только самадхи.

----------


## Zom

> Нет, но нигде не говорится о том, что Бахия развивал дьяны.


Много про кого всего сразу не говорится. Но это не означает, что раз не говорится, то значит этого и нет.
Про Бахию Аджан Брам даже статью написал http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Lec..._bahiya-sv.htm




> Баланс - да, но вот здесь такая тема, что если мы возьмем Пять Основ Пути ( Саддха, вирия, сати, самадхи и пання), то как раз дьян там нет, а в СН Будда говорит о том, что если Основы придут в баланс - Знание Пути будет достигнуто.
> И дьян там нет, только самадхи.


Во-первых, утверждая так, вы перечите Будде, который говорит об однозначной необходимости джхан в МН 64. Во-вторых, по сути, вы выбрасываете 8-ой фактор Пути, который объясняется как 4 джханы.

----------


## Жека

> Много про кого всего сразу не говорится. Но это не означает, что раз не говорится, то значит этого и нет.
> Про Бахию Аджан Брам даже статью написал http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Lec..._bahiya-sv.htm
> 
> 
> 
> Во-первых, утверждая так, вы перечите Будде, который говорит об однозначной необходимости джхан в МН 64. Во-вторых, по сути, вы выбрасываете 8-ой фактор Пути, который объясняется как 4 джханы.


Есть разные сутты, в том числе, сутта о пяти факторов, баланс которых сравнивается с реализацией, подобно вылупившемуся цыпленку, мать которого тщательно высидела яйцо ( развитие всех основ пути).
И потом есть же градация: однонаправленность ( экагатта) - спокойствие (саматха) - концентрация (самадхи) - дьяна ( поглощение). Восьмой фактор Пути это самма- самадхи, а самма- самадхи не обязательно дьяновый уровень.
И потом - что такое дьяновый уровень? В самадхи может возникнуть дьяна - на пару минут, и уйти. Уже можно говорить, что есть дьяновый опыт, но это не обязательно уровень несаннья- невасаннья аятана. 
Я помню дискуссию, кстати, среди учеников Махаси Саядо, когда учитель ответил на такой же вопрос весьма уклончиво, т. е. не то, что "дьяны не нужны или дьяны нужны", а о том, что все бывает по- разному.

----------


## Zom

> самадхи, а самма- самадхи не обязательно дьяновый уровень.


Окей - но тогда так можно начать говорить и про остальные факторы. Что раз не нужно совершенное (полностью развитое) самадхи, то не нужна полностью развитая мудрость, не нужна полностью развитая нравственность, не нужна полностью развитая осознанность, не нужно полностью развитое усердие и т.д. Почему б и нет? И в довесок привести Бахию, который был никем, ничего не практиковал и вдруг стал святым -)




> И потом - что такое дьяновый уровень? В самадхи может возникнуть дьяна - на пару минут, и уйти.


Может и так. Но, очевидно, для того, чтобы успешно этим воспользоваться (мгновенным глубоким самадхи) - вы должны тщательно вначале развить джхану. Об этом в суттах есть. Опять-таки, смотрим на биографию двух лучших учеников Будды - оба развивали джханы в течение недели и двух недель соответственно. Прежде чем достигнуть архатства. Очевидно, они не могли вот так "по бырому" джханой воспользоваться. Вначале пришлось попотеть в её развитии.




> Я помню дискуссию, кстати, среди учеников Махаси Саядо, когда учитель ответил на такой же вопрос весьма уклончиво, т. е. не то, что "дьяны не нужны или дьяны нужны", а о том, что все бывает по- разному.


А я на это отвечу канонической цитатой:

Эти пять качеств, приводящих к упадку, ведут к спутанности и исчезновению подлинной Дхаммы. Какие пять?

٭ Вот монахи, монахини, миряне и мирянки живут без уважения, без почтения к Будде.
٭ Вот монахи, монахини, миряне и мирянки живут без уважения, без почтения к Дхамме.
٭ Вот монахи, монахини, миряне и мирянки живут без уважения, без почтения к Сангхе.
٭ Вот монахи, монахини, миряне и мирянки живут без уважения, без почтения к практике.
٭ Вот монахи, монахини, миряне и мирянки живут без уважения, без почтения к *сосредоточению*.

Таковы пять качеств, приводящих к упадку, что ведут к спутанности и исчезновению подлинной Дхаммы.

http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...a-sutta-sv.htm

Будда в самом деле был провидцем - раз видел, что в будущем перестанут считать джхану нужной или будут сомневаться в нужности оной ,)

----------

Богдан Б (08.02.2013)

----------


## Жека

Я не думаю, что эта цитата здесь уместна, потому что ни о каком отсутствии уважения речь не идет. Люди пытаются разобраться и это абсолютно нормально.
 Если бы все в Дхамме ограничивалось дьянами, то Алара Калама и все остальные индуисты достигли бы Ниббаны, но есть " самма- самадхи" и " мичча- самадхи"; есть " самма- вимутти" и " мичча- вимутти". 
О том, что правильное самадхи это уровень всех восьми дьян, это очень спорно. Правильное - оно достаточное для того, чтобы увидеть тилакхану ( три характеристики), и для этого уровня самадхи может быть вполне достаточно. В то же время блаженство, а далее - невозмутимость дьян - вполне могут увести в сторону от мудрости. 
 Вообще, наверное, нам лучше самим развить дьяны, и там будет видно )

----------


## Топпер

О чём спор? Мне кажется здесь никто не сомневается в том, что джхана - штука полезная. И хорошо бы развить хотя бы сосредоточение доступа.

----------

Дмитрий С (08.02.2013)

----------


## Zom

> О том, что правильное самадхи это уровень всех восьми дьян, это очень спорно.


А вот, к слову, примечание канонического комментария к этой сутте - что означает фраза "без уважения к самадхи":

Комментарий поясняет, что здесь имеется в виду 8 достижений в самадхи (аттха-самапаттийо), то есть четыре джханы и четыре бесформенных сферы, а также подразумевается и стремление в практике к обретению подобных достижений. 

То есть, другими словами, если стремления к этим состояниям нет - то у тебя "нет уважения к самадхи".

Видимо, комментарий очень древний - потому что более поздние комментарии стали проталкивать идею "безджхановых архатов", что, конечно, суттам противоречит.




> Если бы все в Дхамме ограничивалось дьянами, то Алара Калама и все остальные индуисты достигли бы Ниббаны


Никто не говорил про "ограничивалось". А Алара Каламу Будда настолько держал в почёте (притом - сразу уже после просветления) - что хотел первым обучать именно его, как самого способного. Есть также сутта, где Будда говорит, что высшей духовной чистотой из не-буддистов обладают те аскеты, которые достигают 8-ой джханы и учат этому других.




> но есть " самма- самадхи" и " мичча- самадхи";


Да, в одной из сутт, если не ошибаюсь, мичча-самадхи объясняется как поглощённость в чувственных наслаждениях. И какое это отношение к джхане имеет?




> О чём спор?


Спор, по сути, о том, что некоторые современные учителя пытаются учить "короткому пути в обход", чего делать не следует.

----------

Богдан Б (08.02.2013), Кайто Накамура (08.02.2013)

----------


## Жека

Например, здесь ( ниже) Будда говорит о том, что правильное самадхи - это то, которое обеспечивает необходимую опору другим факторам. Он не говорит здесь о восьми уровнях ( их хорошо иметь, кто спорит, но в Каноне нет четких утверждений, что арийство достигается только через дьяны).
Если у тебя есть уровень проникновения, позволяющий понять Истину, то это может быть уровень самадхи. 

Maha-cattarisaka Sutta: The Great Forty

Evaṃ bhanteti kho te bhikkhū bhagavato paccassosuṃ. Bhagavā etadavoca: 
Katamo ca bhikkhave, ariyo sammāsamādhi saupaniso saparikkhāro, seyyathīdaṃ: sammādiṭṭhi sammāsaṅkappo sammāvācā sammākammanto sammāājīvo sammāvāyāmo sammāsati. Yā kho bhikkhave, imehi sattaha'ṅgehi1 cittassa ekaggatā parikkhatā ayaṃ vuccati bhikkhave, ariyo sammāsamādhi saupaniso itipi, saparikkhāro itipi. 

The Blessed One said, "Monks, I will teach you noble right concentration with its supports and requisite conditions. Listen, and pay close attention. I will speak.
The Blessed One said: "Now what, monks, is noble right concentration with its supports & requisite conditions? Any singleness of mind equipped with these seven factors — right view, right resolve, right speech, right action, right livelihood, right effort, & right mindfulness — is called noble right concentration with its supports & requisite conditions.

----------

Кайто Накамура (08.02.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> Опять-таки, смотрим на биографию двух лучших учеников Будды - оба развивали джханы в течение недели и двух недель соответственно.


Где можно почитать их биографию? В частности то, какими путями они пришли к архатству?

----------


## Балабуст

http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...amyutta-40.htm
там же или где то в другом разделе было сказано про 7 дневнюю борьбу Достопочтенного Магголланы за архатсво.

----------


## Жека

Сергей, вообще, я подумала, что Ваша точка зрения более благая:-) Действительно - пусть все стремятся к полным обретениям, пусть и боджанга (факторы Пробуждения), и АрияМагга ( факторы Благородного 8-ного Пути), и все Основы Пути -  будут развиты на все 100%.  Не будем упрощать!
Хотя то, что можно стать арией (как минимум, сакадагамином) без дьян - меня лично радует.
Уезжаю в Индию! Всем большой удачи на Пути, и много метты.
Вернусь - напишу о Бодхгайе, Варанаси, Кусинагаре, Лумбини, Раджгихе и Сакассе. С фотографиями :Wink:

----------

PampKin Head (08.02.2013), Styeba (08.02.2013), Zom (08.02.2013), Богдан Б (08.02.2013), Дмитрий С (08.02.2013), Топпер- (08.02.2013), Читтадхаммо (09.02.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Он не говорит здесь о восьми уровнях ( их хорошо иметь, кто спорит, но в Каноне нет четких утверждений, что арийство достигается только через дьяны).


Да, но это потому - что все факторы не чёрно-белые (есть-нету), а имеют градацию. Те же Правильные Воззрения могут быть всего скажем на 5% правильными. А могут на 15%. Аналогично и с сосредоточением. Оно, как психическое качество, есть у всех людей. Даже у животных. Но вопрос - насколько оно развито. А для освобождения (анагаминство, архатство) требуется обязательно джхановое сосредоточение, не меньше. Меньшее, видимо, достаточно для нижних четырёх арьев. 

Рекомендую также вот эту короткую сутту, весьма интересная: http://www.theravada.ru/Teaching/Can...a-sutta-sv.htm
8 арьев - каждый слабее предыдущего в развитости 5 индрий. Самый нижний уровень из арьев даже не имеет Плода вступления в поток - и обладает самыми слабыми индриями.

----------

Богдан Б (08.02.2013)

----------


## Zom

> Где можно почитать их биографию? В частности то, какими путями они пришли к архатству?


Выше уже дали линк на Моггаллана саньютту. Через какое-то время будет выложена и Сарипутта саньютта - похожая, там описывается практика Сарипутты через 8 джхан до ниродха-самапатти. 

Достижение архатства Сарипуттой описывается в МН 111 и МН 74. Обе сутты, казалось бы, говорят о совершенно разных Сарипуттах и достижениях. Но этому даёт объяснение Дост. Тханиссаро:

По заметке Дост. Тханиссаро, МН 74 интересно сопоставить с МН 111, в которой также говорится о достижении архатства Сарипуттой, но уже с иного ракурса. В МН 111 повествуется о медитативном мастерстве Сарипутты в плане 4 джхан и 4 бесформенных сфер. Если сопоставить эти две сутты, то можно сделать такой вывод: до того, как Сарипутта услышал наставление в МН 74, он полностью освоил все 8 медитативных уровней, включая сферу ни-восприятия-ни-не-восприятия. Во время слушания наставления МН 74, он осознал, что Будда говорит о полном оставлении всех видов чувств посредством прямого знания. Это позволило ему войти в сферу прекращения восприятия и чувствования (во время чего он, конечно же, уже не слышал наставления, которое давалось в МН 74 не ему, а Дигханаке), и таким образом в тот самый момент он и достиг ниббаны, т.е. плода архатства.

То есть две эти сутты об одном и том же, но с разных перспектив.

----------

Богдан Б (08.02.2013)

----------


## Топпер

> Вернусь - напишу о Бодхгайе, Варанаси, Кусинагаре, Лумбини, Раджгихе и Сакассе. С фотографиями


С вас отчёт для нашего сайта  :Smilie:

----------

Дмитрий С (08.02.2013), Жека (08.02.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> Выше уже дали линк на Моггаллана саньютту. Через какое-то время будет выложена и Сарипутта саньютта - похожая, там описывается практика Сарипутты через 8 джхан до ниродха-самапатти.


Нужно подтверждение, что беспредметное сосредоточение требует джханы.

На данный момент я читал, что Моггаллана прошёл быстрый болезненный путь, в то время как Сарипутта - быстрый приятный путь.
Объясняется это так, что приятный от болезненного отличается тем, что в приятном к освобождению идут через джханы. По факту (если Сарипутта был освобождён через ниродхасамапати) с Сарипуттой это подтверждается, так как войти в ниродхасамапатти можно только из джхан.

----------


## Zom

> Нужно подтверждение, что беспредметное сосредоточение требует джханы.


Читайте МН 64. Без джханы никак.




> Объясняется это так, что приятный от болезненного отличается тем, что в приятном к освобождению идут через джханы.


Нет. Объясняется это тем, что долгий путь требует долгой и болезненной подготовки к джханам (болезненность главным образом состоит в отречении от чувственности, без чего джханы не достичь; ну и быстро это за пару ретритиков тоже не делается -).

----------


## Greedy

> Нет. Объясняется это тем, что долгий путь требует долгой и болезненной подготовки к джханам


Речь идёт не о долгом и коротком путях, а о двух быстрых путях.
Всего их четыре: долгий болезненный, быстрый болезненный; долгий приятный, быстрый приятный.
Долгий от быстрого отличается качеством способностей: слабые или сильные способности.
А вот с болезненным и приятным есть сложность. Я читал, что Моггаллана и Сарипутта (по их собственным утверждениям) прошли быстрый болезненный и быстрый приятный путь соответственно.

Поэтому, если Моггаллана освободился через беспредметное сосредоточение, то хотелось бы знать, что это такое, как в него входят, каких навыков требует.




> Читайте МН 64. Без джханы никак.


То, что описано в МН 64 - это путь через ниродха-самапати, в которое можно войти из любой из 4 джхан и 3-х бесформенных сфер. Кто не может через ниродху-самапати уничтожить все загрязнения, тот остаётся невозвращающимся.

----------


## Zom

> То, что описано в МН 64 - это путь через ниродха-самапати


То, что описано в МН 64 - это единственный путь.

----------


## Greedy

> То, что описано в МН 64 - это единственный путь.


Это не снимает вопрос по Моггаллане и беспредметном сосредоточении.
Возможно он тоже требует джхан, возможно - это дополнение для тех, кто не может освободится через ниродха-самапатти. Возможно ещё много чего.

----------


## Zom

> Это не снимает вопрос по Моггаллане и беспредметном сосредоточении.


Снимает. Достигаете джхан, делаете випассану (беспредметное сосредоточение) и вуаля.

----------


## Greedy

> Снимает. Достигаете джхан, делаете випассану (беспредметное сосредоточение) и вуаля.


Разве беспредметное сосредоточение тождественно випассана-самадхи? Комментарий к той же сутте говорит, что нет.
Но для полноты картины нужен не комментарий, а сутта, слова Будды, в которой Будда (или его ученики) описывает, что это такое.

----------


## Zom

По-англицки умеете читать?

https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&q...WQBqFVJFvJ7xzg

----------

Greedy (08.02.2013)

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Скорее всего - далеко. Даже первая дхана - это очень непросто. 
> Попробуйте маленький тест: вы можете отследить хотя бы сто циклов вдоха выдоха вообще не отвлекаясь?


Вот, это уже более подробно, тест.. до тестов я не дочитал пока  :Smilie: 




> Очень просто можно проверить. Во-первых, вы не должны слышать звуки, если это первая джхана. Во-вторых, очевидно, у вас не должно быть мыслей - даже малейших. В-третьих, у вас должно целиком и полностью исчезнуть даже мелчайшая телесная боль и дискомфорт. Скорей всего, если розовые очки не надевать - то быстро выяснится, что хотя бы как минимум что-то одно из этого отсутствует -)


Откуда это описание? Эти три признака  :Smilie:

----------


## Zom

> Откуда это описание? Эти три признака


Из канона, вестимо )

----------


## Балабуст

Четко сказать достиг ли ты джханы мог наверно будда или другой архат потому что самостоятельно это не фиксируеться.
вот как оно описывается
«Когда монах достигает прекращения восприятия и чувствования, к нему не приходит мысль о том, что «сейчас я достигну прекращения восприятия и чувствования» или «я достигаю прекращения восприятия и 
чувствования» или «я достиг прекращения восприятия и чувствования». Вместо этого, к такому состоянию приводит то, каким образом раннее был развит ум».

т.е ты вошел в нее и прибываешь в ней вот и все.

----------


## Zom

> Четко сказать достиг ли ты джханы мог наверно будда или другой архат


Почитайте Дигха Никаю 2.

----------


## Greedy

> По-англицки умеете читать?
> 
> https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&q...WQBqFVJFvJ7xzg


Спасибо.
Выудил там указание на подробное описание беспредметного (беззнакового) сосредоточения, сделанного на основе MN 121: Cula-suññata Sutta: The Lesser Discourse on Emptiness

Выход в бесформенные сферы показан не через джханы, а через раздвигания объекта созерцания.

----------


## Zom

> Выход в бесформенные сферы показан не через джханы, а через раздвигания объекта созерцания.


Все бесформенные сферы выстроены как раз на 4-ой джхане. У них идентичные факторы, меняется тока объект.

----------


## Greedy

> Все бесформенные сферы выстроены как раз на 4-ой джхане. У них идентичные факторы, меняется тока объект.


У бесформенных сфер не выделяются факторы.

Более того, сомнительна сама статья: Джхана
В ниродха-самапатти можно выйти из любой из 4-х джхан и 3-х бесформенных сфер.
Есть ли англоязычный оригинал, или это сборная статья из очень многих источников?

----------


## Zom

> У бесформенных сфер не выделяются факторы.


Ещё как выделяются. 




> В ниродха-самапатти можно выйти из любой из 4-х джхан


Источник?




> Более того, сомнительна сама статья


Сомнительна видимо потому, что с вашим имхо не совпадает.

----------


## Кайто Накамура

> Из канона, вестимо )


Очень интересно,  :Smilie:  вы не могли бы сказать где об этом в Суттах говорится, хотя бы на инглише, если русских переводов нет.

----------


## Greedy

> Ещё как выделяются.


Пока не встерчал источников, в которых описаны факторы бесформенных сфер.
Там, где встречал, факторы описаны только для джхан.




> Источник?


МН 64:

И каков, Ананда, путь, дорога к отбрасыванию пяти нижних оков? Вот с оставлением объектов привязанности, с оставлением неблагих состояний [ума], с полным устранением телесной вялости, в достаточной мере оставив чувственные удовольствия, оставив неумелые качества - монах входит и пребывает в первой джхане: восторг и счастье, рождённые [этим] оставлением сопровождаются направлением ума [на объект медитации] и удержанием ума [на этом объекте].
И какими бы здесь не существовали форма, чувство, восприятие, формации, сознание - он видит все эти состояния непостоянными, видит их как страдание, как недуг, как опухоль, как шип, как бедствие, как несчастье, как чужое, как распадающееся, как пустое, как безличное. Он отводит ум от этих состояний и направляет его к бессмертному элементу: «Это покой, это наивысшее: прекращение всех формаций, оставление всех привязанностей, уничтожение жажды, беспристрастность, прекращение, ниббана». Продолжая так делать, он достигает [полного] уничтожения загрязнений [ума]. Но если он не достигает [полного] уничтожения загрязнений ума, то из-за этой страсти к Дхамме, из-за этой восторженности в Дхамме7, с уничтожением пяти нижних оков он становится тем, кто спонтанно переродится [в Чистых Обителях] и, никогда более не возвращаясь из того мира [обратно в этот мир], обретёт там окончательную ниббану. Таков путь, дорога к отбрасыванию пяти нижних оков.
И так для каждой джханы и 3-х бесформенных сфер.

В приведённом Вами анализе про прекращение приведена такая цитата:

So, Poṭṭhapāda, from the time that the monk is one who masters his own consciousness3 here (the 1st dhyana), he goes from one state to another in stages4 until he reaches the peak of consciousness.5

And when he is established at the peak of consciousness, it occurs to him: “Mental activity is bad for me. It would better for me not to be thinking. Were I to go on thinking and planning, these states of consciousness I have reached, would pass away, and other coarser ones, might arise. So let me neither think nor plan any more.” And so he neither thinks nor plans.
And to him, neither thinking nor planning, the states of consciousness he has passes away, and no other gross consciousnesses6 arise (in him).
So he attains cessation.
Ниродха - это не некая дополнительная сфера.

А вот беспредметное (беззнаковое) сосредоточение (хорошо описанное в МН 121) как раз является дополнительной сферой.

And there is only this modicum of disturbance: that connected with the six sensory spheres, dependent on this very body with life as its condition.'




> Сомнительна видимо потому, что с вашим имхо не совпадает.


Нет у меня системы.
Поэтому любое утверждение я сравниваю и сопоставляют с другими_, а не со своей системой_.
И часто эти сопоставления приводят к подобным казусам, как этот: стандартные и устоявшиеся определения не стыкуются с новой информацией.

----------


## Дмитрий С

Думаю, дорогой Greedy, основные препятствия для джхан - это зацикленность на джханах, привязанность к идее необходимости джхан. Поэтому очень хорошо, что у Вас нет системы  :Smilie:

----------

Михаил_ (04.03.2016)

----------


## Zom

> Ниродха - это не некая дополнительная сфера.


Мда? И найдите мне хоть одну сутту, где бы говорилось о вхождении в ниродха-самапатти НЕ после 4-ой арупалоки (aka 8 джхана). В МН 64, очевидно, этого нет. Ищите. Но уверяю, не найдёте.

----------


## Greedy

> В МН 64, очевидно, этого нет.


Является ли это описанием вхождения в ниродху:

И какими бы здесь не существовали форма, чувство, восприятие, формации, сознание - он видит все эти состояния непостоянными, видит их как страдание, как недуг, как опухоль, как шип, как бедствие, как несчастье, как чужое, как распадающееся, как пустое, как безличное. Он отводит ум от этих состояний и направляет его к бессмертному элементу: «Это покой, это наивысшее: прекращение всех формаций, оставление всех привязанностей, уничтожение жажды, беспристрастность, прекращение, ниббана». Продолжая так делать, он достигает [полного] уничтожения загрязнений [ума]. Но если он не достигает [полного] уничтожения загрязнений ума, то из-за этой страсти к Дхамме, из-за этой восторженности в Дхамме7, с уничтожением пяти нижних оков он становится тем, кто спонтанно переродится [в Чистых Обителях] и, никогда более не возвращаясь из того мира [обратно в этот мир], обретёт там окончательную ниббану.
Если нет, то что это?

----------


## Zom

Сказано, что это прямое видение ниббаны (восприятием). Но в ниродхе восприятие полностью прекращается (саннья-ведаита-ниродха = прекращение восприятия и чувства).

----------


## Greedy

> Сказано, что это прямое видение ниббаны (восприятием). Но в ниродхе восприятие полностью прекращается (саннья-ведаита-ниродха = прекращение восприятия и чувства).


Где именно сказано, что это прямое видение ниббаны (восприятием)?

Сказано, что ум отводится от текущих состояний и направляется к бессмертному элементу (ниббана).
Или это третий способ достичь ниббаны (здесь чётко говорится, что таким образом либо сразу обретается ниббана, либо становишься невозвращающимся)? Вместе с ниродхой (которая имеет точно такие же последствия) и беспредметным сосредоточением.

----------


## Zom

Вот здесь об этом сказано - http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....006.than.html

И это почитайте, особенно последний параграф - http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....036.than.html

----------

Alexeiy (08.02.2013)

----------


## Greedy

> Вот здесь об этом сказано - http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....006.than.html


Говорится ли здесь о ниродха-самапатти или о беспредметном сосредоточении?
Описанию соответствует как раз беспредметное сосредоточение. Что соответствует тому, что именно сфера беспредметного сосредоточения превосходит 4-ю бесформенную.




> И это почитайте, особенно последний параграф - http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....036.than.html


Сложный вопрос.
Надо детально исследовать, что есть:
- прекращение из 4-х джхан и 3-х бесформенных сфер.
- прекращение чувствования и восприятия.
- беспредметное сосредоточение.

С первым и последним более-менее понятно. Надо найти практическое (как для беспредметного сосредоточения) описание для прекращения чувствования и восприятия.

----------


## AlexТ

> То, что описано в МН 64 - это единственный путь.


И этот путь не исключает путь "сухого-инсайта" где джхана всё равно будет в момент Пробуждения (_maggaphala_).

----------


## Zom

> И этот путь не исключает путь "сухого-инсайта" где джхана всё равно будет в момент Пробуждения (maggaphala).


Исключает.

----------


## AlexТ

> Исключает.


Не исключает, читайте Сутты. Что бы было _sammāsamādhi_ нужны предыдущие 7 факторов БВП. _sammāsamādhi_ это 8й из 8 факторов.  Когда достигается и овладевается _sammāsamādhi_ весь Б8П уже сделан. 

Кстати, *насколько продвинут человек должен быть который прошёл 7 из 8 БВП и работает на 8й из 8и?*




> "In a person of *right view*, right resolve comes into being. In a person of right resolve, right speech. In a person of right speech, right action. In a person of right action, right livelihood. In a person of right livelihood, right effort. In a person of right effort, right mindfulness. In a person of right mindfulness, *right concentration.*AN10.103



Далее, мудрость или правильные взгляды это уже числиться как Джхана. Поэтому когда Будда говорил о необходимости джханы, это конечно Джханы в _sammāsamādhi_ и джханы связанные с мудростью и правильными взглядами (_Sammādiṭṭhi_). 





> 419. If he develops *right view* for the fraction of a second, it is said he *abides in jhana*, has done his duties by the Teacher, and eats the country's alms food without a debt. If he makes much of that, it would be more gainful.
> 
> 406. If he develops the mental faculty of *wisdom*, for the fraction of a second, it is said he *abides in jhana*,
> http://metta.lk/tipitaka/2Sutta-Pita...mmapali-e.html



А концентрация может быть НЕПРАВИЛЬНОЙ концентрацией (_micchāsamādhi_).




> "In a person of *wrong view*, wrong resolve comes into being. In a person of wrong resolve, wrong speech. In a person of wrong speech, wrong action. In a person of wrong action, wrong livelihood. In a person of wrong livelihood, wrong effort. In a person of wrong effort, wrong mindfulness. In a person of wrong mindfulness, *wrong concentration*. AN10.103

----------


## Zom

Если не исключает, то также не исключает и "сухой нравственности", "сухой щедрости", "сухих усилий" и прочей сухости ))))

----------


## AlexТ

> Если не исключает, то также не исключает и "сухой нравственности", "сухой щедрости", "сухих усилий" и прочей сухости ))))



Нравственность может быть даже у не-Буддистов, и глубокие состояния концентрации.  А вот Мудрость... Только у тех кто следует Дхамме.

----------

Нико (09.02.2013)

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Если не исключает, то также не исключает и "сухой нравственности", "сухой щедрости", "сухих усилий" и прочей сухости ))))


Кстати, дорогой Зом, где-то у вас на сайте встретил как-то сутту, где Будда ставит мудрость выше джхан, явно высказывая это (что-то он такое говорит типа "обозрение освобожденного ума..."). Не могу эту сутту найти. Подозреваю, что Вы ее переводили, не подскажете, где она?  :Wink: 

При этом, конечно, полезность джхан не отрицается, а наоборот, подчеркивается.

----------


## Дмитрий С

> Нравственность может быть даже у не-Буддистов, и глубокие состояния концентрации.  А вот Мудрость... Только у тех кто следует Дхамме.


Думаю, мудрость может тоже быть у небуддистов, которые и не подозревают, что они на самом деле буддисты  :Smilie: . А также мудрость может и не появиться у тех, кто думает, что они буддисты, но на самом деле таковыми не являются...

----------


## Федор Ф

> Кстати, дорогой Зом, где-то у вас на сайте встретил как-то сутту, где Будда ставит мудрость выше джхан, явно высказывая это (что-то он такое говорит типа "обозрение освобожденного ума..."). Не могу эту сутту найти. Подозреваю, что Вы ее переводили, не подскажете, где она? 
> 
> При этом, конечно, полезность джхан не отрицается, а наоборот, подчеркивается.


В джханах обретается высшая мудрость.
Вообще, мудрость - это не отдельный какой-то фактор, стоящий в стороне, а ... как бы это точнее сказать... ею пропитаны, на ее основе развиваются все факторы на всех уровнях, включая самый высокий - джхану.

----------


## Федор Ф

> Нравственность может быть даже у не-Буддистов, и глубокие состояния концентрации.  А вот Мудрость... Только у тех кто следует Дхамме.


Нет, вы не правы. Смотря какая мудрость. Мудрость ведь тоже разных уровней бывает. Есть житейская мудрость, есть духовная, есть самая высокая мудрость, обретенная опытом непосредственного, прямого знания истины. Уж всяко житейская мудрость и даже духовная может совпадать у буддиста и небуддиста. Странно было бы думать, что все небуддисты невежественные дураки. Не забывайте, что Будда говорил: "Я не спорю с миром... То, что мудрые считают правильным, я тоже считаю правильным" Другое дело, что высшая мудрость, утвержденная в знании и видении 4БИ свойственна только тем, кто следует Дхамме.

----------

